# Not a pen but plenty of turning work here...



## vallealbert (Feb 14, 2011)

Sometimes I make some high end furniture and I made this one a couple of years ago.  It is a solid Lignum Vitae wall piece in Baroque style.  It is 63 inches tall and 24 inches wide...however, it is a very heavy piece (almost 100 pounds).  I used  another 9 different woods for carved appliqués, turned pieces and inlayed works.  Any comments will be appreciate.


----------



## phillywood (Feb 14, 2011)

well, how long did it take you to finish this, and its so pretty that your pic. is not really doing it justice since I am sure its much more nicer to look at it in person.


----------



## gvanweerd (Feb 14, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Awesome workmanship there , the detail is exquisite .


----------



## BKelley (Feb 15, 2011)

Truly the work of a real artisian.  Let us see more of your work.

Ben


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 15, 2011)

Hmmm....Wonder how many pens icould get out of that? Kidding....Great work..


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 15, 2011)

WOW! Now that is art, I do not care what any one says.  That is art.  Thank you so much for showing.
Charles


----------



## Maximil (Feb 15, 2011)

woaw ! I don't love this but it's beautiful !


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 15, 2011)

That is awesome work.


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 15, 2011)

what an amazing amount of detail.  Excellent work defiantly worth showing, thank you!


----------



## hewunch (Feb 15, 2011)

Looks great to me. I can't even tell it was broke :biggrin: ... sorry, I couldn't resist. That is amazing art and craftsmanship. I do hope you got a pretty penny for it.


----------



## chrisk (Feb 15, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## vallealbert (Feb 15, 2011)

hewunch said:


> Looks great to me. I can't even tell it was broke :biggrin: ... sorry, I couldn't resist. That is amazing art and craftsmanship. I do hope you got a pretty penny for it.


Many thanks.  I got $30,000:biggrin:.  It was not a commissioned work...I did it in my free time.  I did not want to sell it, but my wife hated it...you know, I made it in my free time and and free time is wife's time...:biggrin:


----------



## vallealbert (Feb 15, 2011)

phillywood said:


> well, how long did it take you to finish this, and its so pretty that your pic. is not really doing it justice since I am sure its much more nicer to look at it in person.


Thanks Phill.  It took just about 1,300 hours to complete (in this type of works I always keep a detailed log)...but as I stated before, I made this one in my free time...in real time it was two years...and a little more...


----------



## thewishman (Feb 15, 2011)

Alexander, that is truly amazing! That looks like much more than a 1,300 hour piece of art. So many different talents - carving, marquetry, turning ...

That reminds me of some of the pieces in the Treasures of the Vatican exhibit in 2003. A real treasure.


----------



## holmqer (Feb 15, 2011)

Absolutely amazing! The variety of skills / techniques needed to make something like this is astounding.


----------



## randyrls (Feb 15, 2011)

That is beyond imagination!!!   The detail and exquisite talent and craftmanship is outstanding.


----------



## robutacion (Feb 15, 2011)

vallealbert said:


> Sometimes I make some high end furniture and I made this one a couple of years ago.  It is a solid Lignum Vitae wall piece in Baroque style.  It is 63 inches tall and 24 inches wide...however, it is a very heavy piece (almost 100 pounds).  I used  another 9 different woods for carved appliqués, turned pieces and inlayed works.  Any comments will be appreciate.



Wow, I know art and workmanship when I see it and this piece is just and amazing combination of the most intricate and laborious wood work anyone can endeavour.

So many different techniques, a incredible construction and a finish perfection that take a very special person with hands of gold and a patience level, bigger than all of us put together, absolutely a master piece...!

I got totally lost in the detail of every single piece, the extremely small working places that work had to be performed and the number of hours you have invested on this piece, will be in the order of thousands, I'm sure.

I believe that, this is also your design making the value of such piece, something that I don't even dream in speculate but I know that you cost just in materials was very substantial, no doubt...! 

Being a wood work all my life, I can only admire and applaud you for your unique work and workmanship, congratulations...!:wink:

I'm speechless...! 

PS: Would you allow me to copy some of your pics, for my own records, please...??

Cheers
George


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 15, 2011)

I would also like to say outstanding piece of craftsmanship and the detail is extrodinary. Being I too work in wood alot I can appreciate the time, effort, thought, and planning that went into that piece. I would have stuck a clock in their somewhere though but that is just me.  The photos on the web link you provide are better views. Thanks for showing. Job well done.


----------



## 65GTMustang (Feb 15, 2011)

Incredible!!!
You are a true artist


----------



## glycerine (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow, that's pretty amazing work...


----------



## woodman928 (Feb 15, 2011)

That my friend is a Master at work. Just down right Beautiful :good::good::good:


----------



## thuffines (Feb 15, 2011)

That is a very beautiful piece of art


----------



## vallealbert (Feb 15, 2011)

Just a little note to say thank you to all you fellow woodworkers and wood turners for your compliments and kind words.  I know IAP is a pen turning forum, but I was encourage by a couple of member to post pictures of my woodworking work and thank God you like it.  Of course, I will also post photos of my pens, but I have not tried a high end pen yet...very soon!!!

God bless you all of you!!!

P.S.  As John T. stated, if you click in my signature link, you will see better and more quality pictures....and more info... Thanks!!!


----------



## vallealbert (Feb 17, 2011)

Clark. I sent you the photos of my new ongoing project...take care and thanks for asking....


----------



## Lenny (Feb 17, 2011)

vallealbert said:


> hewunch said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great to me. I can't even tell it was broke :biggrin: ... sorry, I couldn't resist. That is amazing art and craftsmanship. I do hope you got a pretty penny for it.
> ...


 

As one of the ones who asked you to post pics of your work, I'm so glad you did. This is an incredible work of art! 

Your comment about your free time being your wife's time reminded me of this ...

A UPS driver I know came into where I was working years ago and said, "My girlfriend told me last night that she thought I was starting to put on a little too much weight" .... "So ... I guess it's time"

I said "Time to go on a diet"? 

He said, "No! ...Time to get a NEW girlfriend" !!! :biggrin:


----------



## LeeR (Feb 17, 2011)

My most complex piece of woodworking was a china cabinet for my daughter.  It took me 4 months, and I never thought I'd have the patience to complete it.  The detail in your work is truly amazing.


----------



## Rangertrek (Feb 20, 2011)

Extremely nice work on that piece.


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 20, 2011)

Holy &^&*, that is sweeeeeeet!!!!!!!!


----------

